# used 2002 Altima vs/or 2002 Maxima?



## iZodliquify (Oct 4, 2011)

I hear the 2002 Altima has a lot of problems? Also what mileage is good?


----------



## iZodliquify (Oct 4, 2011)

willingly to speed $7000


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 2002 Altima QR25DE engine had a lot of problems with the catalyst and oil burning; a better choice would be getting one with the VQ35DE engine. That said, I would take a 2002 Maxima over either of them. 2003 and earlier Maximas were built in Japan and have better quality control than the US built Altimas and 04 and later Maximas, in my opinion.


----------



## superstar74 (May 7, 2012)

dont buy 4 cylinder model i have 02 its runs awesome


----------

